# Who else is feeling hot?



## crystaldrops

Hello ladies, I'm about 9-11 dpo, af due November 3, and for the past couple of days, including now, I feel like I got a heater inside me, and my hubbybalso tells me I'm hot. On the other hand, I though it's rather something normal before period... Me abd my hubby's official TTC starts next month, but I'd like to surprise him before that, as till now we weren't preventing either) right now I'm writing and my face is burning!
So let's see who else is burning and what will be our statistics :D


----------



## _pinky_

Feels like I have been getting hot flashes!!

I hope this is it for you! FX'd!!!


----------



## Hopes

thats a good sign crystal....keep us updated!! :dust:


----------



## MrsHedgehog

I've been feeling like my face is burning up for the past week. Can't say I've ever noticed that before AF. Hopefully it's a good sign FX


----------



## Lashes85

I've been feeling really hot too, im 9DPO. It's freezing outside and ive been sweating, i've even been getting up at night to open the bedroom window. I have a lot of hot flushes when im on my period but not before it, im usually always moaning its cold lol.

Good luck all xxx


----------



## c814

I think Im getting hot flushes.....only my second month off the pill though so could just be that. Im normally cold though and I keep getting hot and feel like im sweating! Im 11dpo today and going to test Wed. Fingers crossed for us all


----------



## crystaldrops

Please post your updated after you test
or get af ladies! I'll post mine too!


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Tested this am and got BFN - only 11dpo tho so hopefully I just jumped the boat a bit.


----------



## crystaldrops

I caved in a tested last afternoon too.. It would be around 10-12 dpo, 2 days before af.. It's negative :cry: I'm out i guess...
It is so annoying to feel crappy every month for nothing.. Just pms.. 
I'm bloated, yelling at my husband for anything he does or says, eating and snacking endlessly, and got weird skin dryness on my body, and my face is so hard to keep in good condition these days, and on top of everything my tooth started hurting and I got sore throat in the mornings... And no good news to recompense all this :(


----------



## crystaldrops

In fact today I yelled at my husband, then secretly went to poas, then saw a negative and went out and yelled at him even more!!!! :cry:


----------



## MrsHedgehog

I've been yelling at DH a lot too. More than usual PMS tho but its probably just the added stress of TTC. I also have dry skin. Usually I get a few spots before AF but now my skin is really dry. It could just be the cold weather - I'm clutching at straws!


----------



## Lashes85

crystaldrops said:


> In fact today I yelled at my husband, then secretly went to poas, then saw a negative and went out and yelled at him even more!!!! :cry:

Sorry this made me laugh!! I've been the same with my OH, he keeps saying 'Your pregnant you are'!! Which annoys me even more because i don't think i am :( 

I've been good since friday and not tested (Only because i haven't got any left!! Waiting for some to come in the post) Im now 11DPO, im trying my hardest not to 'symptom spot'. Because if i start i wont stop!! LOL


----------



## MishC

I'm 9dpo and woke up feeling very warm but i get the feeing AF is going to come as i usually am warm/hot a day or 2 before is comes.


----------



## Fairynuff

Hi girls,

I hope you don't mind me gate crashing your thread here but after months trying I finally got my bfp yesterday. :cloud9: The weird thing is that over the last few months, every tww I had loads of pregnancy symptoms but no pregnancy but yet this month I didn't have anything other than extreme hot flushes and very dry sore skin on my face (I am not looking great at the moment to be honest!) At the time I put them both down to having a cold and the weather but now I do think it must be bean related as I am not usually like this. Just wanted to let you girls know as what you're describing here sounds like what I have.

Good luck to you all and remember you're not out until :witch: shows. Fingers crossed for everyone :dust:


----------



## crystaldrops

Thank you fairynuff..and congratulations!!!! I remember you from previous months ! With you a smooth pregnancy and easy delivery! At what dpo
you had bfp?


----------



## crystaldrops

Mrshedgehog, it's cold here too, I'm in Canada!
The whole husband yelling thing is horrible lol!! It's not my style at all.. And I can't help it!


----------



## crystaldrops

By tge way, At night I saw a dream that I am in the sauna and it is getting hotter and hotter, and so hot that I started getting dizzy, so I was thinking it's time to get out of sauna before I faint, but I had to wait for my friend to finish ...


----------



## lilkittykeio

Hmm I have been feeling really hot lately too. Thought maybe I was just coming down with something but ill take it as a good sign any day! Actually had night sweats last night and I never do! Baby dust to all! :dust::dust:


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Congratulations Fairynuff and thank you for giving me a bit of hope to get me through the last few days of my 2WW!


----------



## c814

Im out, took a early test today at 13dpo and bfn and sure it would have shown by now


----------



## JENI12

Fairynuff said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me gate crashing your thread here but after months trying I finally got my bfp yesterday. :cloud9: The weird thing is that over the last few months, every tww I had loads of pregnancy symptoms but no pregnancy but yet this month I didn't have anything other than extreme hot flushes and very dry sore skin on my face (I am not looking great at the moment to be honest!) At the time I put them both down to having a cold and the weather but now I do think it must be bean related as I am not usually like this. Just wanted to let you girls know as what you're describing here sounds like what I have.
> 
> Good luck to you all and remember you're not out until :witch: shows. Fingers crossed for everyone :dust:


Congrats on the BFP!! I was just reading your post and I haven't had any symptoms whatsoever, however, I woke up this morning with red dry sore blotches on my face, which is very unsual for my skin, I didn't consider it a symptom..so heres hoping!!
H&H 9months to you!


----------



## crystaldrops

My af is due today. Waiting patiently :coffee:


----------



## rollers_gurl

I have been feeling the same way! last night I was watching tv with the hubby and just started taking off clothes lol he loved it but I was sooo hot! Its weird usually i'm always cold but I know it could be a sign that af is coming since this happened to me last month too. fingers x for all of us!!


----------



## 4sndsgrt

:blush:So sorry girls, wrong thread...


----------



## crystaldrops

So my af is late for the first time...It's usually super-precise. I tested on clearblue digital .. BFN :cry:
I also have creamy cm .. 
I don't like when things go like this... I either need af or bfp!!!


----------



## Fairynuff

crystaldrops said:


> Thank you fairynuff..and congratulations!!!! I remember you from previous months ! With you a smooth pregnancy and easy delivery! At what dpo
> you had bfp?

Thankyou crystaldrops. :flower: I remember you too. Hope you're doing well and that :witch: is staying well away from you. I still can't believe it to be honest. I got a very, very faint line and I mean proper squint at it, hold it up to the light, am I going mad type of faint at 10dpo on an IC. I then tested again at 12dpo on another IC and got another faint but definitely there line so the next day I rushed out and got a proper test and got a really strong line. :happydance: I am still holding off using my digi though. Will give that another couple of days


----------



## crystaldrops

Thank you fairynuff .. Yup AF is still not here , but all bfns :( sometimes I wish I never used TTC sites, so that I did things the old-fashioned way : "test first if af didn't come, and if it's a bfn test one week later..":)


----------



## c814

My af still isnt here either. Am waiting to test tomorrow if its still not here as have had confusing results so far this week. Have posted a thread somewhere on her about them


----------



## HELENA100

Its really hard isnt it, keep going! I feel exactly the same. Every day I keep wondering, trying not to focus on it but its still there. Good luck xxx


----------



## crystaldrops

Well the hotness didn't go, I actually had a feaver at night! But af did visit me I think!! I see some blood! I don't know if I should feel frustrated or releived :)


----------



## Kiki0522

I am!! :blush: Just started today! I am 8dpo. It's also the first morning my temp has been at its highest! I was just in another forum and asked about the flushed feeling in my face and being warmer than normal and someone answered me that she has been feeling flushed on and off for the last few days and got her BFP today!! 

Stay hot ladies!! :winkwink:


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Kiki0522 said:


> I am!! :blush: Just started today! I am 8dpo. It's also the first morning my temp has been at its highest! I was just in another forum and asked about the flushed feeling in my face and being warmer than normal and someone answered me that she has been feeling flushed on and off for the last few days and got her BFP today!!
> 
> Stay hot ladies!! :winkwink:

That's good to hear! I'm still feeling flushed especially first thing in the morning. Feels like I've been out in the sun and burned my face. Got a BFN this morning though and should be around 13dpo. Got AF type cramps this evening though and a tiny bit of spotting. FXd it's IB though and not AF.


----------



## crystaldrops

I hope you'll get your bfp this month mrsHedgehog!!! I'm on cd 2 now, my af came yesterday, so now I'm preparing for a new round ;) this time my hubby is getting ready too, so now we are starting official ttc, hope it will work from the first time! Yup!!!


----------



## CbLbwantababy

I have been having a hot overheated feeling today myself..im only3 dpo. my temp shot up from 98.1 this morning to 99.2 this evening..


----------



## crystaldrops

I'm back to this thread in my new 2ww! Hot
hot hot :D not right now though :\ 
my husband is so funny, every month during 2ww ge makes a surprised face and asks me: why you are so hot? And every month I have to explain him female physiology :)
need another heat wave! And a bfp shortly after! ;)


----------



## crystaldrops

Update: the extreme hotness again started at 8 dpo, 
yesterday( 9 dpo) and today( 10 dpo) suffering from extreme fatigue. At 9 dpo
it started with hotness and diziness, with all-over soreness feeling, and transformed into intensive flu-like feeling, with headache and weepiness. Last night went to take a bath and coulndnt lift up my body after that. Today, 10 dpo, woke up still sick and dizzy, staying on bed rest... 
Just started having pain in left lower back..
All tests are bfn till now!


----------



## Violet3

Hey girls :)

I've been getting hot flushes too and my face has been burning up. I've never noticed this before. I'm in egnland and it's currently blanketed in snow at the minute yet I walked from my mum's house (I visited her last night and stayed over then woke up to find no one can go out in a car ! Grr) to OH's place in a snow blizzard and I wasn't cold at all ! Plus the other day OH"s heating wasn't working and I was the only person who felt hot when I'm usually the one moaning that I'm cold. Unfortunately I tested negative this morning but I'm currently on CD42 because for some reason my periods have suddenly got messed up from coming off the implant 2 or 3 months ago. I will not get upset until the witch shows up though !! FXd for us allll :) xxxx


----------



## crystaldrops

Hope it's your month violet 3! My husband also keeps asking me why it's so cold in the house, while I insist it's hot. .. And two nights ago I actually asked him to move away from me(to stop my body getting heated up) and open the window at night( and it's winter here too!), because I felt like I'm in the midst of a 45 celcius heat plus humidity, and it was making me all queasy :S


----------



## Violet3

Thankyou crystaldrops ! Hope it's your :bfp: month too ! Babydust to us all xxx


----------



## crystaldrops

Well today I'm still hot, but now I'm also sweating !
But bad news is that I have spotting... I'm afraid is that it's af showing the signs of her coming soon :(


----------



## crystaldrops

I'm taken by AF


----------

